# easy crypts



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I just got some cryptocoryne cordata. Most web sites seem to say it`s a good beginner crypt but Tropica considers it a difficult plant. Anyone know for sure? I have under 2 wpg. Can I expect it to stay red?

I also got some Cryptocoryne crispatula and retrospiralis. Obviously this stuff grows way too tall for my tank. Can I trim trim the tops of the leaves like Vallisneria or will that kill the plant?

These are not the plants I ordered. They got swapped and there`s nothing I can do about it.

Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. cordata is pretty easy submersed as crypts go. Surprisingly, it does quite well, but grows slowly, in a low CO2 tank. 

C. crsipatula and C. retrospiralis are rather similar. Unless your tank is smaller than a fifteen gallon, they should fit in pretty well. I do not recommend trimming the leaves of any crypts. The plants would be harmed more than Vallisneria by the process .


----------

